# Hotel Bill



## Blake Bowden

Hotel Bill

Next time you think your hotel bill is too high you might want to consider this:

Husband and wife are traveling by car from Key West to Boston ...

After almost twenty-four hours on the road, They're too tired to continue,
and they decide to stop for a rest.

They stop at a nice hotel and take a room, but they only plan to sleep for
four hours and then get back on the road.
When they check out four hours later, the desk clerk hands them a bill for
$350.00.

The man explodes and demands to know why the charge is so high.

He tells the clerk although it's a nice hotel, the rooms
certainly aren't worth $350.00!
When the clerk tells him $350.00 is the standard rate, the man insists on
speaking to the Manager.

The Manager appears, listens to the man, and then explains that the hotel
has an Olympic-sized pool and a huge conference center that were available
for the husband and wife to use.

'But we didn't use them,' the man complains.
'Well, they are here, and you could have,' explains the Manager.

He goes on to explain they could have taken in one of the shows for which
the hotel is famous.

'The best entertainers from New York , Hollywood and Las Vegas perform
here,' the Manager says.

'But we didn't go to any of those shows,' complains the man again.
'Well, we have them, and you could have,' the Manager replies.

No matter what amenity the Manager mentions, the man replies, 'But we didn't
use it!'

The Manager is unmoved, and eventually the man gives up and agrees to pay.
He writes a check and gives it to the Manager.

The Manager is surprised when he looks at the check. 'But sir,' he says,
this check is only made out for $50.00.'

'That's correct,' says the man. 'I charged you $300.00 for sleeping with my wife.'

 'But I didn't!' exclaims the Manager.

 'Well, too bad,' the man replies. 'She was here and you could have.


----------



## cmoreno85tx

LOL Awesome !!


----------



## nick1368

LoL....that is a good one.


----------



## Texas_Justice85

I work for a hotel in Waco, i usually always give people discounts if they come in late and stay for only a few hours, but some people will be real sticklers about it



you guys that are coming to GL better not pull this on me


----------



## Joey

Texas_Justice85 said:


> you guys that are coming to GL better not pull this on me


----------



## TCShelton

Texas_Justice85 said:


> you guys that are coming to GL better not pull this on me



I'm sure they won't, as long as you tell them which hotel you work at...


----------



## Texas_Justice85

heres what I have to add 

Hotels have 2 rates, their standard rate and their walk out rate and usually depends on availability, time you check in, special events, and other things. For instance the hotel I work at has a standard rate of 139 for a regular room. We are the nicest hotel in Waco and the newest. Our walk out rate is 109 which I offer if we have plenty of rooms to sell and its slow. If its almost full or a part of a big group, I usually do not deviate from the standard. But dont expect to come into the nicest hotel in Waco and pay the same price as you would at the Sandman motel. Just tonight I offered the walk out rate to a couple and they griped about it and said they could go to Motel 6 for 70. Its just like going to On the Border and telling them you can get a burrito for 99cents at Taco Bell. Even though this situation was only comical, you wouldnt believe how many times it really happens.


----------



## TCShelton

Sooo...  You work at the Hilton?


----------



## JTM

also, i don't much like on the border.  have ye any other examples?


----------



## Texas_Justice85

JTM said:


> also, i don't much like on the border.  have ye any other examples?



el chico?


----------



## Texas_Justice85

TCShelton said:


> Sooo...  You work at the Hilton?



no the Hampton in the marketplace


----------



## TCShelton

The "new" Market Place?


----------



## Texas_Justice85

thats the one


----------



## TCShelton

Ah, ok.  Have not been there then.  Glad to see they finally got that overpass built...


----------



## scottmh59

was the man willing to give a group discount with his wife?


----------

